# Warto od siebie wymagać



## vizz2

Zastanawiam się jak najlepiej przetłumaczyć to zdanie na angielski. Moja próba to:
- It's worth demanding from oneself
Wiem, że może zbyt dosłownie i lepiej byłoby "it's good to demand [from oneself]" lub bardziej bezpośrednie "you should demand from yourself" albo "you are better off demanding from yourself", ale chcę, żeby zachowało to możliwie najwięcej pierwotnego sensu jednak bez koślawego brzmienia. Proszę o propozycje.


----------



## NotNow

This isn't close to the original, but you may want to consider it:  _Be your own worst critic_.


----------



## vizz2

@NotNow: Thank you for your answer, but I'm looking for a different meaning of "demand", e.g. "you should be strong (you shouldn't be lazy) and do something", "you shouldn't stop on what you've already done".


----------



## robin74

Ja bym powiedział raczej "demand of yourself" niż "from".


----------



## NotNow

vizz2 said:


> @NotNow: Thank you for your answer, but I'm looking for a different meaning of "demand", e.g. "you should be strong (you shouldn't be lazy) and do something", "you shouldn't stop on what you've already done".


 
_To expect a lot of yourself_ might work.

Perhaps some context will help.


----------



## vizz2

So could the final version be something like:
"It's worth expecting a lot of yourself!"


----------



## NotNow

Yes, it could be, but it sounds a bit awkward.  It would sound more natural to say, _It's worthwhile to expect a lot of yourself _or_ It's worth it to expect a lot of yourself._


----------



## BezierCurve

Could _"It pays back to expect a lot of yourself"_ be an option too?


----------



## majlo

NotNow said:


> Yes, it could be, but it sounds a bit awkward.  It would sound more natural to say, _It's worthwhile to expect a lot of yourself _or_ It's worth it to expect a lot of yourself._



What is this awkwardness caused by? Is it because of the gerund after "worth" by chance?


----------



## atsamo

vizz2 said:


> Zastanawiam się jak najlepiej przetłumaczyć to zdanie na angielski. Moja próba to:
> - It's worth demanding from oneself
> Wiem, że może zbyt dosłownie i lepiej byłoby "it's good to demand [from oneself]" lub bardziej bezpośrednie "you should demand from yourself" albo "you are better off demanding from yourself", ale chcę, żeby zachowało to możliwie najwięcej pierwotnego sensu jednak bez koślawego brzmienia. Proszę o propozycje.


 
What about this:

It pays one to be demanding hard work and determination of oneself.


----------



## NotNow

BezierCurve said:


> Could _"It pays back to expect a lot of yourself"_ be an option too?


 
Yes, but without the word _*back*_:  _It pays to expect a lot of yourself._


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> What is this awkwardness caused by? Is it because of the gerund after "worth" by chance?


 
Not really.  A native speaker is just more likely to say _it's worthwhile_ or _it's worth it_ in such a sentence.


----------



## NotNow

atsamo said:


> What about this:
> 
> It pays one to be demanding hard work and determination of oneself.


 
This is not good.  It should be something like, _It pays to demand hard work from yourself_.

I'm not sure that a person can demand deterrmination from himself.  Again, more context will be helpful.  Are you translating a sentence or trying to write a slogan?


----------



## Cynthia F

vizz2 said:


> So could the final version be something like:
> "It's worth expecting a lot of yourself!"



Sorry to contradict a previous poster, but I think this sounds fine in British English anyway.


----------



## vizz2

NotNow said:


> I'm not sure that a person can demand deterrmination from himself.  Again, more context will be helpful.  Are you translating a sentence or trying to write a slogan?



I'm willing to translate a slogan.


"_It's worth it to expect a lot of yourself"_
This sounds pretty well - the second "it" is called preparatory it (just as the first one), isn't it? It makes the sentence seem more natural, I agree.


----------



## majlo

Nope, the first "it" is called preparatory, so-called preparatory subject. The second "it" is an object.


----------



## atsamo

NotNow said:


> This is not good. It should be something like, _It pays to demand hard work from yourself_.
> 
> I'm not sure that a person can demand deterrmination from himself. Again, more context will be helpful. Are you translating a sentence or trying to write a slogan?


I've been trying to translate, and I agree the sentence is akward. 
(Determination - firmness of purpose or character, resolution)


----------



## NotNow

This has me stumped.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cynthia F

How about:

Only/Always expect the very best of yourself. Or,
If at first you don't succeed, try, try again....


----------

